# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rum Zulmü ve Kıbrıs Türkü >  Kıbrıs'ta Rum Vahşeti

## ceydaaa

ol.jpgKıbrıs'taki sorunun boyutunu anlamak, Türk tarafının haklılığını görmek ve neden bu meselede tüm Türk Milleti'nin bu denli hassas olduğunu kavramak için, 1974 öncesi dönemde Kıbrıslı Türklere karşı uygulamaya konan soykırım girişimini incelemek gerekir. Bu dönemde adadaki savunmasız Türk halkına karşı gerçekleştirilen insanlık dışı katliam ve işkenceleri vicdanla değerlendiren her insan, bunların "bir daha asla" yaşanmaması için gerekli önlemlerin alınmasına anlayışla bakacaktır.

Bu bölümde, konu hakkındaki yabancı kaynaklara dayanarak, Rum vahşetinin sayısız örneğinden sadece bir kısmını aktarıyoruz. Bu dahi, Kıbrıs Türkü'nün ne kadar büyük bir zulme maruz kaldığını hatırlatmak için yeterli olacaktır. 

*Mathiati Katliamı*

208 Türk'ün yaşadığı Lefkoşe'nin Mathiati köyündeki vahşet Gibbons tarafından şöyle anlatılmaktadır:

"(...) İlk dakikalarda üç Türk ciddi olarak yaralandı. Türkler beyaz, küçük evlerinden sokağa fırladıklarında, küfreden ve çığlıklarla gülen kalabalık, bunları yol boyunca iteklemeye ve tekmelemeye başladı. Dipçik darbeleriyle yerlere yıkılan dehşete kapılmış Türkler, sokaklarda sürüklenirken; kalabalık evlere doluşup, ocaklardan yanan kütükleri çekip perde ve yatakları yakmaya başladı. Yıllar boyunca güneşte kurumuş ahşap çatı kirişlerini önce dumanlar, sonra da ateş sardı. Gürültüyle uyanıp ağlamaya başlayan emzikli bebeleri sıkıca tutmuş, çoğu gecelikli ve ayakları çıplak olan kadınlar, yürüyebilen ve pantolon veya mavi çizgili pijamalarının paçalarını tutmuş çocuklarıyla birlikte, yaralılarını sürükleyen Türkler alevler içindeki sokaklarda itilip kakılıyorlardı.

um gençler histerik bir biçimde evlere ateş ediyor, kısılmış sesleriyle çılgıncasına bağırıyorlardı. Ateşler evlerin bir kısmını bütünüyle kaplamadan gruplar halinde içlerine doluşup eşya ve tabak-çanağı kırmağa değerli eşyaları kapıp ceplerine doldurmaya başladılar. Evlerin gerisinden gelen çılgınca sesler saldırganların dikkatini Türklerin hayvanlarına çekti. Ahırlara doluşup sağlam inekleri, keçi ve koyunları makineli tüfekle taradılar. Tavukları havaya atıp, gıdaklar ve çırpınırlarken ateş ediyorlardı; gövdeleri bir tüy bulutu halinde parçalanıyordu.

Kalabalık kana susamış bir çılgınlık içinde bağrışıyordu. Türkler, donmuş, açık yol boyunca sürüklenip köyden çıkarıldılar. Azap içinde, tamamıyla Türklerin oturduğu bir sonraki köyün, Kochatis'in yakınlarında bırakıldılar. Kochatis köyünün Türkleri komşularına yardım etmek için evlerinden fırlarken kalabalık ateş etme, yakma ve yağmalama çılgınlığına devam etmek üzere Mathiati'ye geri döndü." (H. Scott Gibbons, Peace Without Honour, Ankara, 1969, s. 31)

Türk halkına karşı gerçekleştirilen insanlık dışı katliam ve işkenceleri vicdanla değerlendiren her insan, bunların "bir daha asla" yaşanmaması için gerekli önlemlerin alınmasına anlayışla bakacaktır.

*Ayvasıl Katliamı*

Gibbons'un Ayvasıl (Ayios Vasilios) köyü katliamı hakkındaki gözlemleri şöyledir:

"Silah sesleri duyuldu; tüfek dipçikleri ile kilitli kapıları kırdılar; insanlar sokaklara sürüklendi. 70 yaşında bir Türk, kırılan ön kapısının sesiyle uyandı. Sendeleyerek yatak odasından çıktığında, bir sürü silahlı gençle karşılaştı. "Çocuğun var mı?" diye sordular. Şaşkın bir biçimde "Evet" dedi. "Dışarı gönder" diye emrettiler. 19 ve 17 yaşlarındaki iki oğlu ve 10 yaşındaki kız torunu aceleyle giyinip, silahlı adamların peşinden dışarı çıktılar.

Çiftlik duvarının dibine dizildikten sonra, silahlı adamlar tarafından makineli tüfek ateşiyle öldürüldüler. Başka bir evde, 13 yaşında bir erkek çocuk elleri dizlerinin arkasına bağlanıp yere yıkıldı. Ev talan edildi ve talancılar çocuğu tekmeleyip ırzına geçip, sonra da bir tabancayla başının arkasından vurdular.

O gece Ayios Vasilios'ta toplam olarak 12 Türk katledildi. Diğerleri toplandı, itilip kakılarak oradaki Türklerin yanına sığınmak üzere Skylloura yoluna çıkarıldı. Gecelikleri, pijamaları ve çıplak ayaklarıyla soğukta sendeleyerek ilerlemeye başladılar. Rumlar karanlıkta arkalarından ateş ediyorlardı.

Silahlı adamların dikkati Türk evlerine çevrildi. Evleri yağmalayıp tahrip ettiler, yorulduklarında da ateşe verdiler. Aynı yörede, tek kalmış çiftlik evlerinde dokuz Türk daha öldürüldü." (H. Scott Gibbons, Peace Without Honour, s. 73)

*Kumsal Katliamı*

Gibbons'un Kumsal katliamı konusundaki gözlemleri şöyledir:

"Silahlı adamlar kapıları kırdılar; dipçikleyerek, döverek, yumruklayarak ve küfrederek Türk evlerine doluştular. Kumsal'dan geri çekiliş başladı. Bir kere daha, Nazilerin saldırısı altında bozguna uğrayan Avrupa'da olduğu gibi aileler, şaşırmış, dehşete düşmüş bir halde kulaklarında tüfeklerin gürültüsü ve makinelilerin takırtısının yankısıyla evlerinden soğuk sokaklara döküldüler.

Kayıp düşerek, birbirlerine tutunarak koşmaya başladılar. Sokakta bir kadının "Allah rızası için birisi yardım etmeyecek mi?" diyen çığlığı yankılandı.

Kumsal'ın Türk sakinlerinin 159'u o gece kaçamadı. Banyodaki dört kişi ve ev sahibesinden başka dört kişi daha o gece öldürüldü. 150'si rehin alındı. Rehinelerden bir kısmını bir daha gören olmadı." (H. Scott Gibbons, Peace Without Honour, s. 76)

*İtalyan Gazetecinin Gözlemleri*

Ocak 1964'de Kıbrıs'ta bir İtalyan gazetecinin gözlemleri ise şu şekilde idi:

"Şu anda Türklerin köylerinden göçlerine şahit oluyoruz. Rum terörü acımasız; binlerce kişi evlerini, topraklarını, sürülerini terk ediyor. Bu sefer Helenlik laflarının ve Plato'nun bütününün bu barbarca ve kudurmuş davranışları gizlemesi imkansız. Türk köylerinde akşam üstü saat dörtte sokağa çıkma yasağı yürürlüğe giriyor. Tehditler, silah sesleri ve kundakçılık girişimleri karanlık basar basmaz başlıyor. Ne kadın, ne de çocuğun gözetilmediği Noel katliamından sonra, herhangi bir mukavemet imkansız gözüküyor." (Giorgio Bocca, Il Giorno, 14 Ocak 1964)

*Amerikalı Gazetecinin Gözlemleri*

Lefkoşe'nin Ayios Sozomenos köyündeki olaylar hakkında, Time muhabiri Robert Ball'ın gözlemleri şöyledir:

"En şiddetli çarpışma, Rumların yumru yumru zeytin ağaçlarının örtüsünden yararlanarak taarruz ettikleri köyün batı kıyısında olmaktaydı. Dokuz Türk'ün sığındığı kerpiç evin bir penceresi bir roketatar mermisiyle uçurulmuş, ikinci katı da kurşun delikleriyle tam anlamıyla kevgire dönmüştü. Umutsuzluk içinde dere yatağına doğru, kaçmaya çalışan bir Türk çoban, kapıdan birkaç adım ötede vuruldu. Bir diğeri ise eline geçirdiği bir yabayla Yunan mevzilerine tek başına, nafile bir taarruza kalktı, hemen öldürüldü." (Robert Ball, Time, 14 Şubat 1964)

*İngiliz Gazetecinin Gözlemleri
*

"Kıbrıs'ın istilasından sonra yüzlerce Kıbrıslı Türk, Milli Muhafızlarca rehine alınmış, Türk kadınlarının ırzına geçilmiş, çocuklar cadde ortasında öldürülmüş ve Limasol'daki Türk mahalleleri tamamen yakılmıştı." (David Leigh, The Times, Londra, 23 Temmuz 1974)

*Bir Alman Turistin Gözlemleri*

"Yunanlıların kasaplığını insan zekası kavrayamaz... Magosa etrafındaki köylerde Rum Milli Muhafızları, vahşetin eşsiz örneklerini gösterdiler. Türk evlerine girdiler; acımasızca kadın ve çocuklara mermi sıktılar; birçok Türk'ün gırtlağını kestiler; Türk kadınlarını toplayarak ırzlarına geçtiler..." (Almanya'nın Sesi, 30 Temmuz 1974)

*Gözlemci James Rayner'in Tespitleri*

"Kıbrıs Rumları, XX. yüzyılda, çağdışı davranışlar sergileyerek giriştikleri katliamlarda masum Kıbrıs Türklerini hunharca öldürmekle kalmayıp kazdıkları çukurlara yarı canlı insanları da doldurmuşlardır. İşte gün ışığında mezardaki pek çok insan cesedi Yunan vahşetini dünya kamuoyuna tanıtıyor. Toplu mezarlardan çıkarılan Kıbrıslı masum Türklerin cesetleri, yıllardan beri adada derebeylik yasalarını uygulayan Rumların, ne derece vahşi olduklarını kanıtlıyordu..." (James Rayner, Ezilmiş Çiçekler, Lefkoşe, 1982, s. 25)

----------

